# Zithromax



## BeBeBop (May 26, 2009)

Just wanted to know if Zithromax 250gm are ok to take if you have an allergy to Penicillin? I am being treated with this drug for Chlamydia pre IVF and will be taking 4 of them in one go on two seperate days. Just wanted to double check as the it is very scary when I have a reaction. I am supposed to get the drugs as soon as possible.

Thank you,

BBB


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hiya,

This is fine, it is a similar drug to erythromycin (belongs to macrolide class of antibiotics). Ok to use if allergic to penicillin.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## BeBeBop (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Maz, 

Appreciate your very quick response. Its a relief to know I can get treatment started now.   

BBBxx


----------

